# Talk to Me!



## Jim (Sep 21, 2008)

I've never written a blog before. I'm not that great with computers. At any rate, I would love to hear from you and here's why:

Have you ever had an experience with the supernatural? A ghost? A UFO? A vampire? Anything like that? If so I'd love to hear your story! I enjoy Halloween for kicks just like everyone else, but there is a serious underbelly to this and I don't mean the pagan religious stuff, I mean true encounters with the occult.

Whatever your experieince I would like to know who, what, when, where and why. How old were you, for example? Were you alone? Get the idea?

Meanwhile I'm having a blast just as you are with Halloween. Did you know that this is the 70th anniverary of the historic War of the Worlds radio broadcast by Orson Welles that scared America back in 1938?

At the same time maybe you could help me improve the physical appearence of this blog.

I can't wait to hear from you!!!!


----------

